# سؤال: هل نحن اتغيرنا وصرنا آلهة !!!



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2016)

سؤال مهم من أحد الإخوة الأحباء: 
*اسمع اننا تألهنا ونلنا كل ما لله، والبعض يقول اننا صرنا إلهيين بطبعنا والآخر يرفض ويقول أن هذا معناه اننا نقول أننا تحولنا وصرنا الله !ّ!! ما المعنى المسيحي الأصيل لهذا التعبير: التأله ونلنا ما لله وصرنا نور!!!*​ _____*الإجابة*_____​ ببساطة إنجيل بشارة الخلاص، هو أن حدث معموديتنا واستمرار حياتنا هو أن "نلبس المسيح"، وهذا معنى كلمة تألهنا وننال كل ما لله (حسب تشرب كل واحد من النعمة المُعطاه منه)، أي اننا في المسيح صرنا خليقة جديدة وانتسبنا لله ولم نتحوَّل عن طبيعتنا لأننا سنظل بشر ولن نتغير عن إنسانيتنا لأن الرب نفسه لما تجسد اتحد بالناسوت بطريقة ما بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج أو تغيير، فهو لم يتحوَّل لإنسان وترك الألوهة لنا، ولم يحولنا لنكون أقنوم إلهي.. هذا مستحيل استحالة مُطلقة. 
 لكننا *منتسبين *لله بسبب أن الكلمة اتحد بإنسانيتنا، لذلك حياتنا هي أننا لبسنا ونلبس المسيح، وهذه هي حياتنا كمسيحيين، فنحن صرنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية لأننا لبسنا المسيح وفاض علينا من بره الخاص، يعني احنا حسب طبيعتنا لن نستطيع ان نكون في ذاتنا مصدر نور، أو مصدر حياة أبدية، ولنقرأ التعبير الرسولي الدقيق: لأنكم كنتم قبلاً ظُلمة وأما الآن فنور في الرب، اسلكوا كأولاد نور (أفسس 5: 8)، يعني احنا صرنا نور في الرب، بمعنى ان لو انا مش في الرب طبيعياً سأكون ظلمة حسب طبيعتي الساقطة، يعني أنا مش النور، أنا صرت نور لأني جوه النور نفسه، وبما إني نور في الرب طبيعي هاسلك كابن للنور.​   وبناء على ذلك فنحن لا نقدر أن نصنع برّ الله، بل فقط نلبسه حسب قدرة استطاعة عمله فينا بروحه الذي سكن أوانينا حسب السرّ الذي نلناه بسبب تجسد الكلمة، فأن خرجنا عنه (أي المسيح الرب) أو لم نلتصق به سنخسر الحياة الإلهية فينا، فنحن نور ليس لأننا مصدر نور، بل لأن النور الحقيقي هو الذي أنارنا وبه نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، لأنه هو بشخصه فينا، لذلك يشع نوره فينا ومن خلالنا، ولنا الحياة الأبدية لأن هو الحياة فينا.
 ده الموضوع ببساطة بدون دخول في جدل، وبالطبع كل هذا لا يعقل من جهة الفكر الإنساني لأنه عطية الله حسب التدبير، لذلك لا ينفع أن نقول كيف يكون هذا، بل ندخل هذا السرّ بصمت الإيمان العامل بالمحبة لنتقبل عطية الله فينا ونحقق معموديتنا في حياتنا كلما نقترب منه بالصلاة والتناول من خبز الخلود الذي يحقق فينا التغيير ويعطينا أن نمتلئ من حياته، لأن هو من قال من يأكلني يحيا بي، فبصفته أنه هو الله فعلاً لذلك به نحيا وندخل الحياة الأبدية، لكن لو هو مش فينا فكيف ندخل الحياة الأبدية ويكون لنا شركة حقيقية مع الله، لأن هو الذي قال بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يونيو 2016)

*تمام 
اذن  طرفي الجدال  الفكرى اللاهوتى   متفقين  مبدئياً  فى أنه    لا  تحول فى الطبيعة من حيث الجوهر 
اى ان البشر  لا يتألهون أقنومياً. او طبيعياً.
 أن  التأله  هو  ان نقبل نعمة  التبنى ((المكتسب ))  أى  ننال  نعمة 
ننال رفعة فى المسيح 
  وأن الازلية واللامحدودية  والإحياء والاقامة والخلق من العدم والجدارة بالدين يوم الدين - بمعناها المطلق
هى للمسيح  ولكن ليس (كل) ماللمسيح هو لنا بنفس القدر .
ترى ما لزوم التمسك ب Expressionsرغم   ما تحدثه من جدل فى اطار المؤءمنين وغير المؤءمنين 
وما الهدف  من التشبث بتعبيرات محدده  و إيجاد خصومات  ثأرية بين طرفي الجدل  ...ما بين حزب ينتمى الى  شخص مبعد  عن مناصب قيادة  وقوم ينتمون فكريا الى قائد متهم  بالجهل وبالدكتاتورية والغشم ؟؟؟
مادام المقصود واحد 
ترى هل اخلاص  ذوى الexpression   أكثر من إنتمائهم إلى المفهوم  المقصود..
ماسر التشبث المستبسل  باللفظ؟؟؟؟
ها قد عاد  أتباع  الباحث العَالم  يعلنون انهم يفهمون ويؤمنون بلا شئ ازيد ولا أقل مما يعلم به معلم الاجيال - الذى يتهمونه بالجهل.
#موجهه 
#قصف_جبهه
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2016)

*الجدل العقيم والتمسك بالألفاظ ده مرض نشأته التمركز حول الذات، انا صح وانت غلط، ولغو كلام كتير باطل يعمل على العطب ونتيجته الانقسام لتكتلات حزبيه، مع ان ممكن تتغير اللفظة ونقول لبس المسيح الرب، أو شركة القديسين في النور، أو لبس الحياة الإلهية، أو سر التقديس في المسيح.. الخ، طالما اللفظة لا تريح الناس وتعثرهم او تلخبطهم، فممكن تتغير لألفاظ أُخرى بنفس ذات المعنى، المهم مش ننقسم ونتناحر علشان لفظة، ونكون سبب في عثرة صغار المسيح الرب، فبسبب الألفاظ انقسمت الكنيسة على مر قرون طويلة بسبب مجمع خلقودونية، فكل من يتمسك باللفظ بدون أن يكون عنده الاستنارة والحرية في أن يوضح المفهوم بالاستعاضة بلفظة أخرى مُلهمة توضح المعنى لكي ندخل في الخبرة الحقيقية مع الله، فأنه يجرح جسد المسيح الذي هو الكنيسة ويعمل جريمة كبرى في انقسامها، لأن كل هذا بلبلة وخطيةعظيمة للغاية، لأن كل واحد أصبح ضد أخيه، وهذا مع ذاك وذاك ضد هذا، وخناقات لا تنتهي وصراعات تعمل على الانقسام والهدم لا البنيان بل لمصلحة الذات والتحزب، فاصبح كل واحد يكفر الآخر ويتهمه بالهرطقة، وعجبي على هذا جيل سُرق منه مجد الملكوت وصار مفلساً روحياً ولا هوتياً لأنه لم يدخل بعد في شركة مع الله، أي لم يعرف بعد طريق شركة القديسين في النور، وصار محترفاً للجدل الفارغ معلناً إفلاسه.

أشكرك على مشاركتك التي تحمل كل معاني الغيرة المقدسة المتقدة على كنيسة الله الحي، لأن كل من يحب الرب يبغض الانقسام ويعمل على المصالحة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2016)

*
ملحوظة صغيرة أقولها لكل من يدخل الموضوع:
هناك فرق مهول بيننا وبين المسيح الرب، المسيح الرب إله، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، ونحن مخلوقات ولا نستطيع ان نضع المسيح الرب في مُقارنة بيننا وبينه إطلاقاً ولا حتى على سبيل المثال أو التوضيح فلا مقارنة إطلاقاً، هو فقط فينا حسب عمله الخلاصي حسب التدبير، لذلك نحن نتشكل على صورته ونتغير إليه ولكن لا نتحوَّل إليه، لأنه لا يوجد تغييرفي الطبائع، لكن هناك تجديد لطبعنا، لأننا لبسنا الرب من السماء، ولكننا لم نتغير لنكون الرب من السماء، وكل من يتكلم عن التأله يقصد اننا لبسنا السماوي لذلك أصبحنا جنس مختار وأمة مقدسة وكهنوت ملوكي، لأن ملك المجد الكاهن والذبيح هو فينا، لأنه قال أنا فيهم وانت فيَّ (يقصد الآب)، وأعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني، فهو من أعطانا مجده ونحن لم نأخذه عنوه لأننا لم نكن نفكر في هذا إطلاقاًـ بل كنا نفكر فقط ازاي نبطل خطية علشان نقدر نقف أمامه، لكن من أجل رحمته الكثيرة ومحبته الوفيره وحنانه الفائق الإدراك أعطانا عطية نعمة مجانية مقدمه منه لا بسبب برّ فينا أو صلاح، إنما فقط لأجل اسمه هو وصلاحه أعطانا ما يفوق كل إدراكنا وهو ذاته، أي ألبسنا نفسه كما سبق وتم الكتابة في الرد على السؤال.
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 يونيو 2016)

صدقنى استاذ أيمن كل اللى بيهاجم وبيرفض عقيدة تأله الأنسان بالنعمة فاهم كويس أن مفيش أى حد نادى بتأليه بالطبيعة وأن الأنسان هايتحول لإله كلى القدرة وما ألى ذلك من صفات مطلقة لله ..
ولكنهم بيهاجموا منقادين خلف بعض الأشخاص اللى مش موافقين على العقيدة ولأنهم ماتعودوش يفكروا أو يشغلوا دماغمهم وأتعودوا على التلقين وبس لو كلفوا خاطرهم وقروا شوية للقديس أثناسيوس أو للقديس غريغوريوس أو للقديس كيرلس الكبير أو غيرهم من الأباء المعتبرين كانوا فهموا ..
لكن وللأسف هما سلموا دماغهم للبعض وأنقادوا خلفهم بدون تفكير ..


----------



## Maran+atha (14 يونيو 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 
اخى الحبيب ايمن 

قال لنا الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 17: 7-10
*+ «ومن منكم له عبد يحرث او يرعى *
*يقول له اذا دخل من الحقل: تقدم سريعا واتكئ.*
*+ بل الا يقول له: اعدد ما اتعشى به وتمنطق واخدمني *
*حتى اكل واشرب وبعد ذلك تاكل وتشرب انت.*
*+ فهل لذلك العبد فضل لانه فعل ما امر به؟ لا اظن.*
*+ كذلك انتم ايضا متى فعلتم كل ما امرتم به فقولوا: **اننا عبيد بطالون. *
*لاننا انما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا».*

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2016)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> صدقنى استاذ أيمن كل اللى بيهاجم وبيرفض عقيدة تأله الأنسان بالنعمة فاهم كويس أن مفيش أى حد نادى بتأليه بالطبيعة وأن الأنسان هايتحول لإله كلى القدرة وما ألى ذلك من صفات مطلقة لله ..
> ولكنهم بيهاجموا منقادين خلف بعض الأشخاص اللى مش موافقين على العقيدة ولأنهم ماتعودوش يفكروا أو يشغلوا دماغمهم وأتعودوا على التلقين وبس لو كلفوا خاطرهم وقروا شوية للقديس أثناسيوس أو للقديس غريغوريوس أو للقديس كيرلس الكبير أو غيرهم من الأباء المعتبرين كانوا فهموا ..
> لكن وللأسف هما سلموا دماغهم للبعض وأنقادوا خلفهم بدون تفكير ..



*هو للأسف نشأ جيل بتاع فلسفة فكر جدلي هوايته الخناق وإقامة الثورات، مش يعرف ازاي يحتضن الآخر ويعمل شركة، لأن طالما هو بعيد عن شركة الحياة واقعياً وعنده معلومات من هنا وهناك حتى لو صحيحىة 100% فسيظل غير قادر على أن يستوعب الأسرار الإلهية ويحيا بها، وبكون فكره نظري فأنه لا يعرف يحيا الإنجيل متأصلاً في الحق مشتعلاً بنار الروح القدس ويحيا في شركة القديسين في النور، فلا تطلب أو تأمل أنه يفهم ويستوعب الحياة الجديدة في المسيح الرب، لأن طالما الذهن مغلق فلن تنفعه المعلومات وكثرة المعرفة، لأن لو حتى عرف الحقيقة في كمالها فأنها ستظل نظرية لا يقدر أن يعيشها، بل ويجد استحالة أنه يكون قديس أو نور في الرب، فبيعتبر أن هذا كلام فلسفي نظري بيحاول ينتقده لأنه لا يقدر أن يحيا به، لأن حتى بعض الفاهمين في هذا الجيل يعيش على المعلومات والمعرفة بدون حياة داخلية حقيقية، لذلك يحيا في اضطراب عظيم ويعيش على الجدل مع الغير فاهمين، والاثنيبن في كلا الحالتين خطأ، لأنهم - بدون أن يدروا - خارج الحياة وليس لهم أصل لذلك ينهارون سريعاً ويسقطون من أقل نعمة  ينالوها.*​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا كثير للموضوع
> اخى الحبيب ايمن
> 
> قال لنا الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 17: 7-10
> ...



*فرح الحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع
تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك*​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2016)

*+ وغايةُ الصلاة، يعملها الرُّوح القدس؛ لأننا لا يمكن أنْ نكون مثل  الله بقدراتنا، بل بقوة وعطية الرُّوح القدس الذي يسكن فينا؛ لكي يحوِّلنا  إلى صورة الله. *
* + ولكي ننال عطية الحياة الجديدة التي صوَّرها ربنا  يسوع المسيح في تجسُّده وصلبه وقيامته، فقد أعاد ربنا خلق الإنسانيةَ مِن  جديد بتجسُّده مِن القديسة مريم والدة الإله عندما نقل الإنسانيةَ مِن  العدم الذي خُلِقَتْ منه إلى عطية الحياة بالرُّوح القدس، رب الحياة وواهب  كل العطايا. *
* + ومَن يُصلِّي ينتقل مِن الطبيعة الآدمية القديمة الساقطة  التي خُلِقَتْ من لا شيء، إلى الطبيعة الإنسانية الجديدة التي كوَّنها  ربنا يسوع المسيح عندما تجسَّد من العذراء، وصار بذلك آدم الثاني، رأس  الخليقة الجديدة التي نُقِلَتْ من العدم إلى الحياة عديمة الموت، باتحاد  لاهوته بالناسوت الآدمي الذي أخذه مِن العذراء، فنَقَل بذلك أصلنا مِن  هاوية العدم إلى الأساس الراسخ والثابت، أي إلى أُقنومه الذي قال: “أنا هو  الحياة”.  
*
*
*​* (عن حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية للمبتدئين - من رسائل الأب صفرونيوس)*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 يونيو 2016)

Well don iamonded one of the very senstive subject habenden pupliched.....! and Made a  many confusing ......! Well don


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2016)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don iamonded one of the very senstive subject habenden pupliched.....! and Made a  many confusing ......! Well don



*المهم صليلي كتير يا محبوب الله والقديسين*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

* “هَكَذَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ: جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ وَأَعْضَاءٌ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلآخَرِ”.(رو12: 5)*

*“فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ خُبْزٌ وَاحِدٌ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعَنَا نَشْتَرِكُ فِي الْخُبْزِ الْوَاحِدِ”.*

*(1كو 10: 17)*

*“لأَنَّنَا  جَمِيعَنَا بِرُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ أَيْضاً اعْتَمَدْنَا إِلَى جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ  يَهُوداً كُنَّا أَمْ يُونَانِيِّينَ عَبِيداً أَمْ أَحْرَاراً.  وَجَمِيعُنَا سُقِينَا رُوحاً وَاحِدا”ً.(1كو12: 13)*


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2016)

*أشكر الله على ردك الحلو المستنير يا محبوب الله
*​


----------

